# Eigene Gruppe in wkw?



## feltzer (25. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit einer eigenen Gruppe in wkw? 
Dadurch könnte man überblicken wo und wie viele Trialer es in Deutschland gibt (Durch die Mitglieder-Karte) und sich je nach Wunsch sogar verabreden.

Wenn interesse besteht kann ich eine anlegen. (Gruppennamen-wüsche könnt ihr auch nennen... sonnst wirds sowas langweiliges wie "Biketrial" )

Gruß, Alex


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich halte die Idee für gut. Vielleicht findet man so noch mehr Trialer in seiner Umgebung die nicht im Forum zu Gange sind.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (25. Oktober 2008)

finde das auch ne super Idee, vor allem um mal zu sehen wer in seiner nähe noch so trialt....

hmm Gruppenname viell. Bike Trial MTB-News oder so irgendwas?


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Oktober 2008)

nenns doch einfach Bike-Trialer in Deutschland


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Oktober 2008)

wkw? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## ingoingo (25. Oktober 2008)

http://wer-kennt-wen.de


----------



## Katze (25. Oktober 2008)

Na los, mach!


----------



## ingoingo (25. Oktober 2008)

auf gehts "Bike Trialer Deutschland"


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Oktober 2008)

edit


----------



## feltzer (25. Oktober 2008)

okay, ich mach dann eine auf, wenn so viel interesse da ist >>  "*Biketrial Deutschland*"...

http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/bcy6qp6t/

edit: will jemand ein gutes bild bereitstellen für die Gruppen (obenrechts)?


----------



## siggi19 (25. Oktober 2008)

habe ma angefragt, muss noch freigeschaltet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feltzer (25. Oktober 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> habe ma angefragt, muss noch freigeschaltet werden



freigeschaltet? von wkw oder muss ich das iwie selber machen?

hab das bild hier auf trialmarkt gesehn...





würd super passen. kann vllt irgendjemand den Jan fragen ob ichs dafür verwenden darf?

Gruß, Alex


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Oktober 2008)

du musst mich auch noch annehmen für die gruppe


----------



## siggi19 (25. Oktober 2008)

stimmt du musst mich annehmen.

zu dem bild, würd ich mal sagen keine person die zu erkennen ist, eher sowas HIER

(sollte aber besser verarbeitet sein das ding, ps hab ich kreiert.)

gruß siggi


----------



## andrewlandry (26. Oktober 2008)

find ich cool,bin gleich mal beigetreten.
andrew


----------



## feltzer (26. Oktober 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> stimmt du musst mich annehmen.
> 
> zu dem bild, würd ich mal sagen keine person die zu erkennen ist, eher sowas HIER
> 
> ...



find ich iwie zu kitschig. 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Oktober 2008)

Nimm mich mal an da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (26. Oktober 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> find ich iwie zu kitschig.
> 
> Gruß, Alex



naja kitschig vielleicht, aber ich meine auch eher so in die richtung, nicht das wir eine besonders stark hervor heben oder was meint ihr.

gruß siggi


----------



## feltzer (26. Oktober 2008)

ich mein man würde das Gesicht hier eh nicht sehn? http://biketrial.de/de/trialervh.jpg



aber sowas schwarz-weißes ist irgendwie zu unpersöhnlich 

ps: hab jetzt alle angekommen, die bisher angefragt haben


----------



## Katze (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Wieviele sind bisher beigetreten? Ich glaube, für mich lohnt sich das garnicht. Ich wette, ich kenne eh keinen. Vielleicht komme ich später mal dazu.

MfG
Denny


----------



## feltzer (26. Oktober 2008)

Katze schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wieviele sind bisher beigetreten? Ich glaube, für mich lohnt sich das garnicht. Ich wette, ich kenne eh keinen. Vielleicht komme ich später mal dazu.
> 
> ...



Es kommt ja nicht drauf an, wieviele du bereits kennst, sondern wie viele du dadurch kennenlernen könntest.

Ich kennen noch niemanden hier persöhnlich, doch wenn ich seh, das mehrere Leute in RLP leben (zum Beispiel) kann man sich ja mit ihnen verabreden.

Bisher sind es 8, seid gestern. Ich freu mich über jeden einzelnen


----------



## The-Engineer (27. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar - hab mal nen Antrag gestellt.
Aber das ist nicht die erste (Bike-)Trial-Gruppe:

http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/eucqzdm4
http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/x67gwefc
http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/78yq2ual
http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/donzvgul
http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/pa2oxses

Und es gibt noch ne ganze Menge mehr Trial-Gruppen - die meisten haben aber nur so 10 Mitglieder.
Aber vielleicht wird die Gruppe ja mal richtig groß und aktiv...


----------



## feltzer (28. Oktober 2008)

The-Engineer schrieb:


> Alles klar - hab mal nen Antrag gestellt.
> Aber das ist nicht die erste (Bike-)Trial-Gruppe:
> 
> http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/eucqzdm4
> ...



sind größtenteils alles Trialbike gruppen und wenn es mal Bike-Trial gruppen sind, sind da meistens keine echten Trialer drinne ^^

_also an alle Leute hier ausm Forum nochmal.... die Gruppe heisst "_*Biketrial Deuschtland*_" und wenn ihr ein bisschen mithelft, könnte es sogar vllt. auch etwas daraus werden._

thx & gruß, Alex


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Oktober 2008)

an mir solls nicht liegen...


----------



## siede. (10. Januar 2009)

​Ich möchte hiermit mal wieder ein paar Leute auffordern sich unserer (noch relativ kleinen) Bike Trial Gruppe bei Wer-kennt-Wen anzuschließen.

 Ich fände es klasse wenn sich mehr Leute aus diesem Forum beteiligen würden, aber auch jeder andere der sich dem Sport gewidmet hat. 
Tretet der Gruppe bei und schreibt im Gruppenforum eventuell euren Nicknamen (aus diesem Forum).
​
Mein Ziel wäre es eine Übersichtskarte zu schaffen, auf der man Trialer in seiner Umgebungen finden / kontaktieren / treffen kann oder zumindest sieht, das man in seiner Region nicht so ganz alleine ist. 

*Also, Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr euch der Gruppe Biketrial Deutschland anschließt und danke an die, die es bereits gemacht haben. *

 
​Gruß, Alexander.
​


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Januar 2009)

Bin schon drin


----------



## echo trialer (10. Januar 2009)

ich auch aber ich kenne garkeinen im chat außer JP Trialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (10. Januar 2009)

wer lädt mich ein?


----------



## siede. (10. Januar 2009)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> wer lädt mich ein?


wie jetzt?...


----------



## Eisbein (10. Januar 2009)

omg...
es wird Zeit, dass...


----------



## echo trialer (10. Januar 2009)

dass... ????
was dass...????


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Januar 2009)

echo trialer schrieb:


> dass... ????
> was dass...????



es Sommer wird... wie man (hoffentlich) merkt, sind 70% aller Posts zur Zeit hier im Forum absoluter Schwachsin

wie jeden Winter


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht, was manche gar so besserwisserischen leute hier haben. Ich finde die Idee gut! Und werde sie auch weiterhin unterstützen.


----------

